# Transformers



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

This should give the system a good workout! Definitley not a kids movie :scared: and has a War of the Worlds feel to it.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/transformers.html


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm hanging out to see this, I was a big fan when I was young.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah.... that's gonna be a good one for sure. The special effects look cool... I can't wait.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

That looks awesome.

Michael Bay is great for a certain kind of action movie. I recently enjoyed The Island a lot. 
I hated Pearl Harbor; Bay needs to avoid doing movies with real drama at all costs.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks good to me as well...although it will probably be some time before it ever comes out on DVD here, since it hasn't even been released at the movies yet..


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I think its US theatrical release isn't until July 07, not sure about Aus.


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Yep, looks amazing. I have a huge picture of Bumblebee as my desktop (made up a 1920x1200 wallpaper from their hi-res renders).

It's going to be really interesting to see how they "sell" the idea of robots that convert into trucks etc...


----------

